# A daily pill to treat COVID-19 could be just months away, scientists say.



## Robert59 (Sep 25, 2021)

Within a day of testing positive for COVID-19 in June, Miranda Kelly was sick enough to be scared. At 44, with diabetes and high blood pressure, Kelly, a certified nursing assistant, was having trouble breathing, symptoms serious enough to send her to the emergency room.

When her husband, Joe, 46, fell ill with the virus, too, she really got worried, especially about their five teenagers at home: “I thought, ‘I hope to God we don’t wind up on ventilators. We have children. Who’s going to raise these kids?”

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...-oral-antivirals-may-limit-spread/5841668001/


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 26, 2021)

let's hope it's not a hoax and that it works out alright.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 2, 2021)

I saw the report about this on either GMA or World News Tonight. It's legit @MarciKS. The person talking about it was either the drug company representative or a virologist. I'm going to try to find the broadcast (Hulu) if I have time. He said the pill would be taken for 5 days. The article says 5 - 10 days. The same pills shown in the picture within the article are the ones they showed in the news piece. I remember that because I love the color!


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 4, 2021)

It is a capsule and if you think people believed chips were in the injections how many will trust a capsule?! I can see them pulling them apart under a microscope looking for little microphones.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 4, 2021)

Saw it on GMA today and also the local news.


----------



## win231 (Oct 4, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> It is a capsule and if you think people believed chips were in the injections how many will trust a capsule?! I can see them pulling them apart under a microscope looking for little microphones.


LOL - I doubt many people believe chips were in the vaccine, but many just don't trust the safety or effectiveness of it.
With enough fear generated, any drug that claims to treat Covid will be a gold mine for the manufacturer.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 5, 2021)

I'm sure that at some point in the future....perhaps a couple of years from now....a "cure" for this virus will be found...much like the cures for polio and smallpox, etc.  I find it kind of amazing that these vaccines were developed in such a short period of time...which can reduce the chances of death and intense hospitalization.  In the interim, people need to follow the current recommendations, so as to reduce the spread of this virus.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 5, 2021)

Don M. said:


> much like the cures for polio and smallpox, etc.


There are no cures for polio or smallpox, or even reliable treatments. 
Only vaccines against them.


----------



## Becky1951 (Oct 5, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> It is a capsule and if you think people believed chips were in the injections how many will trust a capsule?! I can see them pulling them apart under a microscope looking for little microphones.


I'm pretty sure it would be safe, just inform those concerned about microphones/chips it would be destroyed by stomach acid and anything left would be disposed of via the digestive system and land in the toilet.


----------



## win231 (Oct 5, 2021)

Don M. said:


> I'm sure that at some point in the future....perhaps a couple of years from now....a "cure" for this virus will be found...much like the cures for polio and smallpox, etc.  I find it kind of amazing that these vaccines were developed in such a short period of time...which can reduce the chances of death and intense hospitalization.  In the interim, people need to follow the current recommendations, so as to reduce the spread of this virus.


Don't we already have a cure for Covid?  Have we forgotten last year's report about our former president and his wife getting Covid & being cured in 3 days with that experimental miracle drug?

https://www.cnn.com/interactive/2020/10/politics/trump-covid-battle/

Wednesday, October 7
Trump returned to the Oval Office, leaving his private quarters where he had been isolating. The White House said he was being briefed on stimulus talks and a looming hurricane in the Gulf of Mexico.
In a memo released midday, Trump's doctor reported that the President had been symptom-free for 24 hours. But the memo declined to provide critical information such as when Trump last tested negative, what his lung scans show and whether he is still on the steroid dexamethasone or any other medications that could be masking his symptoms.
In a taped video message made by the White House and released Wednesday evening, Trump talked about his stay at Walter Reed and said he is feeling much better. He said he would work to ensure the experimental combination of drugs he was administered — including a high dose of an experimental antibody cocktail from the drugmaker Regeneron — was made available at no cost to other Americans.
“It was like, unbelievable,” he said of the Regeneron cocktail. “I felt good immediately. I felt as good three days ago as I do now.”
Trump has ties to the drugmaker. He and Regeneron CEO Dr. Leonard Schleifer are acquainted: The CEO has been a member at Trump's golf club in Westchester, New York, and his company also received $450 million in government funding in July as part of the President's Operation Warp Speed plan to quickly develop a vaccine and other treatments for Covid-19.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Oct 5, 2021)

I believe Merck is the manufacturer. It's a blessing for livestock farmers that this pill may reduce the human demand for the de-wormer medication.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 5, 2021)

win231 said:


> Don't we already have a cure for Covid?  Have we forgotten last year's report about our former president and his wife getting Covid & being cured in 3 days with that experimental miracle drug?
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/interactive/2020/10/politics/trump-covid-battle/
> 
> ...


Yes and why haven't we all been made more aware about this drug?


----------



## win231 (Oct 5, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes and why haven't we all been made more aware about this drug?


I think it's because it was just a way to stir up more interest in the upcoming vaccine & whatever miracle drug of the month needed approval; in this case - "Regeneron."   (Well.....if the President takes it, it must be good)
And the article explains it:  "Trump has ties to the drug's manufacturer."


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 5, 2021)

win231 said:


> Don't we already have a cure for Covid?.......In a memo released midday, Trump's doctor reported that the President had been symptom-free for 24 hours. But the memo declined to provide critical information   such as when Trump last tested negative, what his lung scans show and whether he is still on the steroid dexamethasone or any other medications that could be masking his symptoms.
> In a taped video message made by the White House and released Wednesday evening, Trump talked about his stay at Walter Reed and said he is feeling much better. He said he would work to ensure the experimental combination of drugs he was administered — including a high dose of an experimental antibody cocktail from the drugmaker Regeneron — was made available at no cost to other Americans.
> “It was like, unbelievable,” he said of the Regeneron cocktail. “I felt good immediately. I felt as good three days ago as I do now.”
> Trump has ties to the drugmaker. He and Regeneron CEO Dr. Leonard Schleifer are acquainted: The CEO has been a member at Trump's golf club in Westchester, New York, and his company also received $450 million in government funding in July as part of the President's Operation Warp Speed plan to quickly develop a vaccine and other treatments for Covid-19.



Regeneron's  REGN-COV2 monoclonal antibodies have been available in the US for months. Very effective for decreasing disease severity and preventing hospitalization according to a Tufts study and others. So far, not much of an issue with adverse side effects.  It's still emergency FDA approved, but Phase III trials data look very good.

Keep up @win231 !


----------



## Don M. (Oct 5, 2021)

StarSong said:


> There are no cures for polio or smallpox, or even reliable treatments.
> Only vaccines against them.



That's true....but enough people have been "vaccinated" such that these diseases are very rare.  Perhaps the same will happen with Covid....IF enough people take it seriously.


----------

